# New 2014 310Tb



## tyotayoda (Jun 30, 2014)

Just bought a 310TB. Pulled home better than our old coachman Catalina 30BHS. 
Curious, what wax do you guys recommend for the fiberglass? Do you even was fiberglass?
Thanks!


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is what I use. Meguiars Marine Wax Goes on really easy, and comes off really easy. Formulated to use on fiberglass and RV's. Had great results with it, and seems to last a pretty long time. 
On the front cap I use Meguiars Gold Class wax, which hides any swirl marks and last a long time as well. A little harder to put on and take off vs. the marine wax, but it sure makes that cap shine bright !


----------



## wvmtn (Jul 30, 2014)

tyotayoda said:


> Just bought a 310TB. Pulled home better than our old coachman Catalina 30BHS.
> Curious, what wax do you guys recommend for the fiberglass? Do you even was fiberglass?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 11186
> ...


I see you are towing it with a Tundra. This is the same toy hauler Im considering. Your Tundra is a Crew Cab and my Tundra is a Double-Cab with the 5.7L and tow pkg. I will be hauling a 2014 Indian Chieftain 845lbs. Any info on what you have done to your Tundra would be welcomed. What hitch? Did you add airbags? Have you had any problems towing the 310TB? etc. I really like the floorplan of this unit. My only concern is the weight. Im thinking I will be ok but I would love to hear from those such as yourself who are personally towing one.
Thank You for your response.


----------



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

wrangler said:


> Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


ok guys, where is the water pump, and does it have a bypass valve for adding anti-freeze. haven't had chance to take off water heater pnael yet. does it have a bypass valve also. 2015 310tb. info not in manual. thx for any help


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

dhb2222 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


ok guys, where is the water pump, and does it have a bypass valve for adding anti-freeze. haven't had chance to take off water heater pnael yet. does it have a bypass valve also. 2015 310tb. info not in manual. thx for any help
[/quote]

you will find the water pump inside cabinet, lower panel under the radio. you will need to add a shut off tee with tubing to winterize your trailer. by pass for water heater in cabinet next to front entry door lower panel. you will need to reach inside to the right to find. other than that don't forget to winterize the outside sink and black water tank flush. happy camping


----------



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


ok guys, where is the water pump, and does it have a bypass valve for adding anti-freeze. haven't had chance to take off water heater pnael yet. does it have a bypass valve also. 2015 310tb. info not in manual. thx for any help
[/quote]

you will find the water pump inside cabinet, lower panel under the radio. you will need to add a shut off tee with tubing to winterize your trailer. by pass for water heater in cabinet next to front entry door lower panel. you will need to reach inside to the right to find. other than that don't forget to winterize the outside sink and black water tank flush. happy camping
[/quote]


----------



## dhb2222 (Sep 1, 2014)

dhb2222 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


ok guys, where is the water pump, and does it have a bypass valve for adding anti-freeze. haven't had chance to take off water heater pnael yet. does it have a bypass valve also. 2015 310tb. info not in manual. thx for any help
[/quote]

you will find the water pump inside cabinet, lower panel under the radio. you will need to add a shut off tee with tubing to winterize your trailer. by pass for water heater in cabinet next to front entry door lower panel. you will need to reach inside to the right to find. other than that don't forget to winterize the outside sink and black water tank flush. happy camping
[/quote]
[/quote]oi. Forgot to thank you for info. Pump bypass done. Also winterizing.


----------



## Mike M (Mar 22, 2014)

dhb2222 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the 310tb. Love the new colors. We have a 2013 310tb and love it. Been on a few trips and it has been problem free (knock wood). Couple of minor things that I fixed myself. I wash it with any good car soap and use McGuire's RV and Boat spray wax. It is good for fiberglass and gel coats.


ok guys, where is the water pump, and does it have a bypass valve for adding anti-freeze. haven't had chance to take off water heater pnael yet. does it have a bypass valve also. 2015 310tb. info not in manual. thx for any help
[/quote]

you will find the water pump inside cabinet, lower panel under the radio. you will need to add a shut off tee with tubing to winterize your trailer. by pass for water heater in cabinet next to front entry door lower panel. you will need to reach inside to the right to find. other than that don't forget to winterize the outside sink and black water tank flush. happy camping
[/quote]
[/quote]

I'd like to thank you for this information also as I have the same trailer and was wondering also how to access the pump.


----------

